# New Member



## Xxplosive (Jan 25, 2019)

Hey wassup? New to this forum but not the game... Got the invite from a buddy from other forums. Some of you might recognize me from olm, hcu.

I don't compete but I am an ex athlete and very experienced in training/diet/aas, but there always seems to be more to learn!

35 yo
5'10, 230 lbs
Not sure bf %... But all abs except V visible, vascular and sculpted outside a couple extra pounds.


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 25, 2019)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs welcome

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xxplosive (Jan 25, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## brazey (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## Voodoo51016 (Jan 27, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## anabolicalliance (Jan 31, 2019)

Welcome welcome !


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> Hey wassup? New to this forum but not the game... Got the invite from a buddy from other forums. Some of you might recognize me from olm, hcu.
> 
> I don't compete but I am an ex athlete and very experienced in training/diet/aas, but there always seems to be more to learn!
> 
> ...



Welcome!


----------

